# 1951 Columbia



## Big Moe (Sep 4, 2014)

Found this in Columbia MO. I am looking for part's to get it back on the road.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Parts should be pretty easy but this is doing it the expensive way! V/r Shawn


----------

